# how about knit along, after the holidays?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking of heading up another round of group sock knitting 
and having a swap with it.
It has been awhile and there are some newer posters too.

In the past it hs worked that everyone contributes FREE pattern from online, then we vote on which one to do.
ONE pattern contribution per poster (!!!thanks).
Then everyone gets to knit socks for someone else. 
We have a long discussion about everything under the sun and get to know eachother better.
At the end you get new pair of socks, not the ones you made.
It helps the winter go by quicker. 



Who might be into something like this?
I was thinking to start soon after new year, if there is interest.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm all over this idea!!!:nanner:
Loved the last one.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

How could I _not_ be interested?  Socks are the whole reason I decided to learn to knit in 2013!!

I'm in! :nanner:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my sock of choice, http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTcachoeira.php
:hobbyhors:hobbyhors:hobbyhors


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

You have no idea how badly I'd love to do this but although I love to knit I've never knitted a pair of socks for myself let alone as a gift for someone else. I'm scared and intimidated by those 4 needles so I'll just have to read along instead of knit along.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ellen, you know we will support you in any way possible,
to get you knitting socks.
This is a surmountable fear, I swear!


If you ever need help, just ASK.
:kissy:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

ejagno, if the pattern chosen was in magic loop you wouldn't need 4 needles. . . Guess I'm just saying don't disqualify yourself so soon.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What a great idea! Maybe by the time the next one rolls around I will be able to dive in. Right now my skills are such that I am quite sure any socks I knit would look remarkably like toaster cozies. 

I will look forward to the pictures of the finished socks and be utterly inspired.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Here's my pattern submission: http://elinorbrownknits.com/poseidon-socks/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Count me in! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cubist-socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll do it! I'll look in my stashed patterns to see what I'd like to do. I know I really want to do those Hermiony socks.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

My sock knitting skills are still pretty limited. I can only make socks in one size--mine. Fortunately, the two people who are getting socks from me this Christmas have feet about like mine 

Can I knit along without inflicting the results on anyone else?

Also, am I the only one here that knits socks on short (9 inch) circulars? I'm having trouble adjusting patterns from DPNs to a single circular and could use suggestions.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wheeeee!!!! I &#9829; KALs! I'm in - pattern to follow!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I wanted to pick out a pattern for my suggestions, but I have six pages of favorite sock patterns on Ravelry. 

So... :teehee:
Waterfall Socks
Harvest Dew
Coupling
Piccole-Onde


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I was thinking of heading up another round of group sock knitting
> and having a swap with it.
> It has been awhile and there are some newer posters too.
> 
> ...





Make the *winter go by quicker* !!! ??


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkk !!




















:indif:

















I like my winters looooooooooonggggggg and cooooooooooold, see.















So much for my learning how to knit socks. :sob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Time flies when we re having fun, that is all I meant.
But fine, no fun for you! 
You can keep your long ugly winter and frolic about in it...
without any wool socks.

Your choice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ALSO,

I firmly expect each poster to contribute exactly ONE pattern for consideration.
Yes, it is difficult. There are so many pretty things.

I am confident you will all be able to narrow it down. :angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You want them submitted her on this thread?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure Marchwind, if you have a pattern idea you could put it here.
Several other people already have. 

I dont mean to sounds quite this bossy.
There is a good chance I am fighting a virus since I just slept 11 hours
and I still woke up feeling punky.
Blergh.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Also, am I the only one here that knits socks on short (9 inch) circulars? I'm having trouble adjusting patterns from DPNs to a single circular and could use suggestions.


 
I think the main thing is just to mark the places where each needles-worth of stitches would end.
Mostly you just need to know that for dividing for the heel.
That wouldnt be too hard to figure out.
It is usually only 3 markers (sometimes 4) to slip with each round.
Patterns could be written better to include this type of information. 
(it is one of my pet peeves: poor patterns)

We will definitely help you do the math on it so you can participate.
After you knit 'along' with us through one of these things,
you will not be afraid to do the swap next time.
Socks are pretty flexible in who they will fit, 
and if they end up NOT fitting,
it isnt hrd to find a home for them with someone they WILL fit.

I spend lots of time fluctuting between thinking my knitting is "sooo prec ious" and also admitting that they are "just socks". LOL


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

GAM, thank you! Yes, it's the math that throws me. Once you decide on a pattern, maybe you all can help me figure out where my stitch markers should go. 

I'm fine on super simple patterns like a basic rib or Blueberry Waffle, but lace patterns that continue on the instep leave me shaking in my hand knit socks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

BC, that's one reason I love working the Magic Loop. Half the stitches are on one needle, makes everything super simple marker wise.:happy2:
I have yet to find a pattern I can't do this way.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in too! Here is my pick:

Hedgerow Socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum we did that sock a year or more ago, it's a great sock and an easy pattern.

Blueberrychick, you can cast them into the circular needle and then just transfer the stitches over to dpn's, slip the stitches to each needle. Actually if you knit up the ribbing/cuff and then slip the stitches you wouldn't have to worry about twisting stitches.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Lythrum we did that sock a year or more ago, it's a great sock and an easy pattern.
> .


You want to hear something funny?
It has actually been over FOUR!!! years since we did that knitalong. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/320941-kal-thread.html

See, time really does fly when you are having fun. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thats right - because I was knitting my Hedgerow socks while Cabin Fever was in the ER ( four times) and having his gall bladder out. That KAL kept me sane (sort of). :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Okay, I am going to nominate Scylla.
I knit it once and it was fun, really fast and made a kooshy sock that made interesting work of the yarn- not your same ol self-striping. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scylla


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

WIHH, I love your pattern suggestion


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay... I picked just one: Waterfall Socks

But it was hard to choose!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to propose the Hermione socks http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hermiones-everyday-socks


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

They all look nice. Good luck choosing one pattern!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Changing my mind!!
I really like Cyndis Cubist ones, alot. But those Waterfall one's that Kelsey posted are gorgeous.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will post a poll in a few days and let everyone vote on which pattern. 
There are a few more people we havent heard from yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So many of these are already in my Ravelry queue, I know I will like what ever is chosen.

The Cubist (a pattern I just found) intrigued me so much, I cast on for it yesterday.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I agree, Cyndi--so many of the ones suggested are all ready bookmarked on my Ravelry account, that I will be overjoyed with whichever pattern is chosen.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Surely Forerunner has a pair of Seven League Socks in him...let's see, how many inches per stitch for that heel?...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Geeze...... I'm tired of knitting socks......just finished a record 6 pairs in 9 weeks ! BUT , ALL these patterns are in my favorites on Ravalry too !!! Hmmmm....... We shall see....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

RedDirt ... got a pattern for the Seven League Socks??? Not that FR ever follows a pattern, but perhaps next time I see him I can have the leg finished and can show him short row knitting ....


You DO REALIZE Tim, that you will have to but bigger boots for all of the family to fit your multi-strand socks??? (Which is the reason I suspect Tim hasn't attempted socks before ......)


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

He could just make the soles double thick and then felt them. No boots needed! :lookout:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You DO REALIZE Tim, that you will have to but bigger boots for all of the family to fit your multi-strand socks??? (Which is the reason I suspect Tim hasn't attempted socks before ......)



I'm way ahead of yuh.......

I'm planning double thickness, medium-soft-tanned cowhide soles, squirrel skin liner for the bottom of the foot, fur up, of course, all wrapping up about two inches around the foot..... holes awled and "stitches picked up" to make a very heavy and durable "boot" ......coming just over the knee, the top foldover "cuff" split to the outside to mimic elfenwear.


:strongbad:


Anyone up for an extreme knit-along ?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I found most of the patterns posted too difficult for me to do. But I will knit an easier pattern right along with everyone else. I am still trying to figure out heels. I have one done, but managed to get half of it inside out. oops..... I'm doing plain k2, p2 socks with an angry bird toe for my son for Christmas. I planned on trying different heels with some cheap yarn to figure out what I liked best. 

If I had to pick one that might work for me- fingerling weight is as small as I like to go - it would be this one. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dogwood-trees


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Callieslamb, I did the same thing. What I found was the key was to successfully do a heel was to set aside some completely UNINTERRUPTED highly focused time for the heel. 

No TV, no radio, no other person in the room - complete and total focus and attention. You can do it - I promise!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have done a couple. But nothing yet that I'd want to give to others. Except for the son, of course. LOL!! I see so many different techniques and I'd like to find one that I can do easily enough to focus on the other aspects of the sock - like lace stitches. Then later, when bored with that heel, move on.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Callieslamb, have you checked out the Afterthought Heel ? Its waaaay easier than doing gussets, and you can always go back later and replace the heel easily if it gets holes ...... 

I am going to have a hard time choosing a pattern !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


> If I had to pick one that might work for me- fingerling weight is as small as I like to go - it would be this one.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dogwood-trees


Whoa!! Stranded sock? That's more intimidating than lace!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie the socks you have suggested are beautiful but no less difficult that any of the other ones. Just don't over think the heel, it's easy to do.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> Callieslamb, have you checked out the Afterthought Heel..............


I wouldn't know where to put one. I have to follow a pattern - no straying/creating for myself yet. Do you know an easy pattern for an afterthought? I bought the fish lips heel pattern and looked at the Faux (oops, I forgot the rest of the name) heel and the sweet tomato....lots to learn. I don't mind wrap and turns. Maybe it's picking up along the side of the heel that am not comfy with? I had to put socks down to knit a dozen hats and fingerless gloves for Christmas.

I just can't do lace. I make a mistake and can't find the problem so the color stranding seems much easier to me. It's all knit! 

Thanks for the encouragement. I'll get it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Am I too late??? 
I was thinking of a KAL the other day... I need more socks! lol!

I still have my hedgerow socks. 


ok - here is my suggestion just in case I am not too late.

These are in my ravelry que.... Della Socks


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The last time I tried to join the sock KAL I never actually made it through the socks (the very thing I worried over before starting the things). Tiny needles are just too hard on my hands, tiny stitches too hard on my eyes. If I join ya'll, it'll either be for moral support or maybe I'll take a crack at a pattern I bought years ago for worsted weight socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I haven't forgotten about this impending project. 

Here is the list of pattern choices, I think.
Would anyone like to change or remove any of them? 

hercsmama http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTcachoeira.php

Kris in MI http://elinorbrownknits.com/poseidon-socks/

MullersLane http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cubist-socks

lythrum http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hedgerow-socks-2

WIHH http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scylla

SvenskaFlicka http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waterfall-socks-2

Marchwind http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hermiones-everyday-socks

Callieslamb http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dogwood-trees

mamaj http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-socks

These are the choices as they stand.
That was a bit of work collecting all the links up.
Let me know of any changes you would like to see.

I will start a new thread with a poll in a day or two.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Since Hedgerow socks were already done, could you change my nomination to Devil's Snare socks please?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM thank you for putting this together for all of us. You are the champion KIL organizer


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I finished my second pair of extra long "Mojo" socks last night (still have to do the afterthought heels) and I am juiced to start another pair!!!! 

I am SICK of the purling though - so my choice will be heavily influenced by the amount of purls in a pattern. arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
(I did run out of yarn and now I need to find some scrap sock yarn to knit my heels with. But thats the beauty of toe up and afterthought heels - you can make them as long as you like and if you don't have enough yarn for the heels - use something else!!!)

(just a note here: it is very COLD here, and everday I head to my sock drawer looking for a nice warm pair of socks. Lately I have been grabbing a pair knit out of "PACA PED http://www.thealpacayarnco.com/pacaPeds.shtml - it is wool and alpaca and nylon - it is VERY warm!!!! and it WILL full if you accidentally let it go through the dryer. (I inherited a pair of fulled socks knit and accidentally fulled by a friend of mine that has bigger feet than I do) If you haven't used this sock yarn and you are looking for a warm sock yarn - look for it - and give it a go. )


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

Well if someone is willing to be my first sock experiment I will be happy to KAL with you wonderful knitters.

Here is my suggestion http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tufted-diamonds

I like the longer socks ;-)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The poll is up! Please see this thread for voting. 


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...arts/504326-kal-poll-please-vote-pattern.html


----------

